# 2 Piano Songs



## Henke (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello! I wouldn't say I'm a composer or anything, I can't even play an instrument.. but I've been making music on my own now for awhile and I would like to share it with someone. I have some distant dreams of sometime, somehow getting an education within composing. How far am I from being able to do something like that?

Would also like to hear if you think I'm close to developing my own style. And how does one do that?

Thank you!


__
https://soundcloud.com/westerberghenrik%2Fh-westerberg-nightly-drama


__
https://soundcloud.com/westerberghenrik%2Fh-westerberg-dawn-breeze-keys


----------



## LarsikComposer (Oct 14, 2010)

The first link is broken:/
The second piece is a great composition and nice listening to, but it is hard to tell if you`re close to developing your own style just by listening to two songs. Its even hard after hearing 50 songs 

Anyway, just compose whatever you want to compose. As the saying goes, there is only TWO rules in music, YOU and your HEART 

Im not able to answer any educational questions but you`ll never get to old to learn by yourself


----------



## Henke (Oct 17, 2010)

LarsikComposer said:


> The first link is broken:/
> The second piece is a great composition and nice listening to, but it is hard to tell if you`re close to developing your own style just by listening to two songs. Its even hard after hearing 50 songs
> 
> Anyway, just compose whatever you want to compose. As the saying goes, there is only TWO rules in music, YOU and your HEART
> ...


Thank you! Really nice to hear someone else than me enjoying it! 

The first link works for me... but try this one instead it might work


__
https://soundcloud.com/westerberghenrik%2Fh-westerberg-nightly-drama


----------



## LarsikComposer (Oct 14, 2010)

I`ve listened to the first song and I must say I like the second much better. It is nice and relaxing. It would be nice to hear it with a real piano. Do you have the score? You can send it to me if you want

Ha en trevlig kväll i Helsingborg


----------



## Henke (Oct 17, 2010)

LarsikComposer said:


> I`ve listened to the first song and I must say I like the second much better. It is nice and relaxing. It would be nice to hear it with a real piano. Do you have the score? You can send it to me if you want
> 
> Ha en trevlig kväll i Helsingborg


I must say I agree with you. The first song I wrote more to meet the expectations of others rather than to immediate a feeling.

The second song was written when I slept for 12 hours straight, two nights in a row. I had been working very long hours and just felt like writing something soothing. It was as if I was still in my dreams when I was writing it. I took a lot of short breaks just lying in my bed listening to my song.

I am very honored that someone would like to play one of my songs on a real instrument. However the score is as sloppy as it can be, but I'll post two sheets and so you could get hunch on the notes, the rest you'll have to play by ear!

http://yfrog.com/4bpage1byj
http://yfrog.com/6bpage2kwj

man tackar!!


----------



## LarsikComposer (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, wow.. that was sloppy indeed. A real mess, hehe Anyway, I`ll see what I can do with it.

You can listen to some of my compositions at http://www.youtube.com/user/ComposerLarsik if you want.


----------

